# Moving to Hawaii



## danb (Oct 8, 2009)

I know there are many people that love Hawaii and are excited visiting the islands, us included. I was wondering if there are members who live in Hawaii and how they enjoy their experiences. We are planning to hopefully move there in 3 yrs but I wanted to get other opinions. I know some costs will be higher but comming from CT. prices don't seem much different. I would love to hear other opinions and experiences.


----------



## lynne (Oct 8, 2009)

We moved from Long Island, NY a little of 3 years ago and have not regretted it.  Purchased our home here in 2001 and finally moved in in 2006.

Food and merchandise will cost more than we paid in NY because of the increased shipping charges.  The Farmer's Markets are great for fresh organic vegetables and produce.  Gas and electricity are much higher but you get used to the shock after about a year.   

If you can come here to retire without the need to find work, it will be much easier.  We live on the East side of the Big Island so do not need heat (have a wood burning stove for those 50 degree winter days) or air conditioning (ceiling fans work well).  

If you have specific questions, feel free to email me through the forum.  Konaweb (www.konaweb.com) is a great resource for getting information on moving to the Big Island.


----------



## thheath (Oct 8, 2009)

If you are financially secure enough so that you do not need to work then your plan to move to Hawaii would work.  If you need to work then I would forget it due to the lack of jobs in this economy.  If you’re still insistent on moving and working then Oahu is the island with the best job prospects.  If you have a professional degree then the prospects are better.

On a different note there is a fair amount of racism and resentment towards Haoles (caucasians from the mainland) that I find to be unsettling.  It varies by island and community on each island.  There are places on the islands that are down right dangerous for Haoles to visit.  The State of Hawaii and the local newspapers try to cover this fact up because it’s bad for tourism.  What are classified as hate crimes in the rest of the U.S. are prosecuted as simple assaults here for the same reason. 

If I had it to do over again knowing what I know now I would probably have moved to Florida or Arizona for the warm weather. 

PS:  Hopefully you don’t have school age kids because the school system here is the same as a third world country.

Sorry to be so negative but I want you to be fully aware and informed.


----------



## jsfletch (Oct 8, 2009)

For six months of the year we live on the W side of Oahu and have for the last six years. We chose Oahu because unfortunately we are heavy users of the medical system and Oahu has much better medical facilities than the other islands. Over the years we have come to realize that our mainland med. fac. are much more comprehensive than HI and that's the main reason we won't move to the islands full time.. 
We're about ready to head back to the islands and I can't wait. Altho the weather here in SEA has been outstanding it's starting to get grey and cloudy and I can't were shorts any more.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 8, 2009)

thheath said:


> Hopefully you don’t have school age kids because the school system here is the same as a third world country.



I worked with a teacher who had spent, I think 3 years teaching on Oahu, as I remember up on leeward coast, and he told me that the HI school system is in pretty bad shape.  

His dream unfortunately became dreaming of the day when he would get back to the mainland, where he got a job here in CA.  We are not known for being the best schools in the nation, but he said the Los Angeles schools for the most part were far better than the HI schools.  Kind of sad.

Now that I think about it, I also know a family that moved from Honolulu to CA, so their kids would have a better education.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Oct 8, 2009)

thheath said:


> On a different note there is a fair amount of racism and resentment towards Haoles (caucasians from the mainland) that I find to be unsettling.  It varies by island and community on each island.  There are places on the islands that are down right dangerous for Haoles to visit.



I only visit, but I think living in Hawaii would be differnt than what I experience on vacation.  Everyday life is just not as good as vacation.  Everyday I think you forget about the beauty and deal with life.  That's how it is for me where I live.  I don't have a different beauty than Hawaii, but everyone says how lucky we are to  live where we live. In the mountains, with lakes and rivers very close.

Would you please elaborate on the dangerous places to go on the islands.  I visit annually and would hate to come upon a place where I was not welcome.   I mainly vist Ohau & Maui.

Thanks


----------



## ricoba (Oct 8, 2009)

nygiants11991 said:


> Would you please elaborate on the dangerous places to go on the islands.  I visit annually and would hate to come upon a place where I was not welcome.   I mainly vist Ohau & Maui.
> 
> Thanks



Take a trip up the Waianae coast on Oahu up to Makaha, I was totally bummed out by all the homeless camps we saw along the beach area and the signs warning tourists to not leave cars unattended.  We were there 5 years ago and it was rough, but it was much rougher this time.  Last time we went to the beach at Makaha and this time we skipped it due to the permanent homeless shelters.

Addendum - I just want to make it clear, I am not bashing the homeless and homelessness, goodness knows we in Los Angeles have what I believe is the largest homeless community in America.  I just want to make it clear how sad we found the area.  It's always been to my understanding a rougher area, but this time it was really right in your face.  While not unsurprising, It was very sad to see.


----------



## danb (Oct 8, 2009)

We were thinking of moving to Oahu. We would not need jobs since we would be retired but I would want to do something constructive. We both have degrees and could probably find something but I wondered about the mistique wearing off over time. We have been to hawaii 6 times and loved it. We live in Ct and I'm looking at the taxes and expenses here as becoming higher than Oahu. My wife has arthritis and the warmer climate would do her good. 
What troubles me is the school system since my son and DIL also want to move with our grandsons. I understand there are some private schools that are goo but expensive. We would also have a place to come back to here to see our other grandchildren as well. 
Crime is a fact of life everywhere, I think you need to be careful anywhere. I wouldn't mind FL but my wife thinks its too hot. 
We got time though and I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 8, 2009)

jsfletch:  Have you ever suffered 'island fever'?  My husband felt he wouldn't be happy in Maui full time because you could not easily get 'off the islands' without flying out.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 8, 2009)

I spend most of the year in Hawaii and my kids go to school here on Oahu.  I lived in South Florida for 7 years prior to making the move to Hawaii, spent 14 years in New Jersey and the rest of my life in Southern California.

I have been here in Hawaii for about 3 years now.  I can say that I absolutely love it.  I wasn't sure if I was going to make it at first being afraid of island fever.  My wife is from Hawaii, so the transition for her was very easy.  Island fever was never a problem for me.  

The biggest issue is that everything is very expensive in Hawaii, especially food and energy.  Asian food is extraordinarily good.  The rest is rather average.  Since I am a big food lover, I get my fix by travelling a lot to the mainland.  Houses are much smaller.  Expect to downsize by a lot.

The lifestyle is outstanding if you are outdoor oriented.  Honolulu is usually ranked fairly high in terms of "fit" cities.   Every Sunday morning, you will see hundreds of runners of all levels around Diamond head and Kapiolani Park.  And, there is water everywhere for runners.  Water fountains and big gatorade containers.  Once you break into some activities and groups, you will find a very strong Ohana feel.  Very friendly, easy going people without agendas.  Competely unlike the places I have lived in the East Coast.  I haven't felt any racism probably because I am Asian.  So, my kids fit right in.  It would be very hard to pry them out of here at this time.

For most of the year, we keep all of the windows open.  Maybe only a few weeks per year, we need to wear sweat pants.  Otherwise, I rarely wear pants.  We don't heat.   We do have A/C.  We use it on days when the Kona Winds are blowing.  Usually only need it in the afternoons.  Turn it off at night.  Maybe a dozen days a year, we need to have the A/C on at night.   We walk everywhere.  To eat, to work out, to meet friends, to go to the movies, ocean, mountains, etc.  Everything is close.  You feel much more connected to nature on the islands.  This is probably the best part for me.

The public schools aren't great, but there are a tremendous number of private school options in Honolulu.  I think I saw a statistic that about 30% of kids in Honolulu go to private school.  I am very pleased with the education my kids are getting.  They will be very prepared for college.

From a competitiveness point of view, I find that various arts, entertainment and sports are a bit behind the top areas on the mainland.  Hawaii is more like a county in one of the bigger states and therefore would be competitive with an average county in say California.

Business?  Not sure.  Mine is all online and my customers on mostly in the East Coast.  So, I don't have any issues with the locals government.  Although, Hawaii is very anti-business when compared to other states.  We couldn't even get an inter-island Ferry Service going due to anti-business locals who pretty much blocked it from being a success.  Infrastructure is very poor as well.  Manana is the prevailing attitude toward fixing anything substantial.

All in all, it's great here if you can afford to make the move and pay the high prices of everything.


----------



## johnfornal (Oct 9, 2009)

*There is just such a book*

Hi,

When we were on Kauai the last time we gave serious thought to this same question and we found a great book on the subject entitled:

"So you're thinking about moving (retiring) to Hawaii" or something very similar...it was a comprehensive study of all the things discussed here and more....bought it at Brennekes

While we have similar concerns about moving to any place in the world that is not as progressve as the urban USA mainland, there are a few states on the mainland that qualify as well

I grew up in northern New Jersey and moved to the San Diego area 25 years ago and I have enjoyed the best on both coasts which differ greatly from many other places in the USA that I have visited...

Health Care is one of our biggest issues along with quality of life, education and crime.......(Retiring in Mexico was once talked about in CA...a lot)

One of these areas I visited starts around Middle to Western Pennsylvania all the way to say North Dakota, while Chicago is going strong many of the other cities in that belt are in big trouble....losing population and companies, employment, even churches, doctors and hospitals, and of course real estate values, all the things that a healthly local economy can afford....

Hawaii is something like that...It has No major economic engine to fuel the other things we are talking about....besides tourism and some minor farming...

Yet I would like to bring a high tech firm to Kauai to see if you can think and surf on the same day....of course I can't sell my house for what we owe against it but if we wait a few years it should double again...


John


----------



## lprstn (Oct 9, 2009)

We are just going to Timeshare there for 2 months in the summer when we retire.  That way we figure we will have the best of both worlds.  Enjoy the island, yet live daily in a place where we can flourish easily.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 9, 2009)

Jim:  How about the medical -- are doctors/hospitals highly qualified for the serious things like heart attacks or cancer?  Do people living in Maui, Kauai or Big Island have to fly to Oahu for major medical help?


----------



## jsfletch (Oct 9, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> jsfletch:  Have you ever suffered 'island fever'?  My husband felt he wouldn't be happy in Maui full time because you could not easily get 'off the islands' without flying out.



No problem with island fever. For me I find lots to do. Love the sunshine.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 9, 2009)

lprstn said:


> We are just going to Timeshare there for 2 months in the summer when we retire.  That way we figure we will have the best of both worlds.  Enjoy the island, yet live daily in a place where we can flourish easily.



This is a great plan!  This is something similar to what we hope to do.  Definitely the best of both worlds, and going during whale season would be the ideal, because it is mighty cold outside in Colorado during those months.   

Moving to Hawaii would be so different, and I wouldn't want to experience the opposite of ohana.   

Kauai has more problems with local violence toward haoles.  As long as you are just visiting, they are just fine.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Jim:  How about the medical -- are doctors/hospitals highly qualified for the serious things like heart attacks or cancer?  Do people living in Maui, Kauai or Big Island have to fly to Oahu for major medical help?



I'm not sure.  We haven't had such problems yet.  We have high deductible insurance with a large Healthcare Savings Account.  Never have trouble getting cash discounts for service since the providers get paid right away and don't have to fight the insurance companies for payment.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 9, 2009)

lprstn said:


> We are just going to Timeshare there for 2 months in the summer when we retire.  That way we figure we will have the best of both worlds.  Enjoy the island, yet live daily in a place where we can flourish easily.



I don't think you get the full effect if you are only here for 2 months per year.  For me, it would be just like an extended vacation.  

I think I would view things totally differently if I were here only 2 months per year.  The people you hang out with, the things you do and the integration into the community would be very different.

It would be an excellent thing to do.  I just think its very different than actually living in the islands.


----------



## lynne (Oct 9, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Jim:  How about the medical -- are doctors/hospitals highly qualified for the serious things like heart attacks or cancer?  Do people living in Maui, Kauai or Big Island have to fly to Oahu for major medical help?





BocaBum99 said:


> I'm not sure.  We haven't had such problems yet.  We have high deductible insurance with a large Healthcare Savings Account.  Never have trouble getting cash discounts for service since the providers get paid right away and don't have to fight the insurance companies for payment.



Hi Cathy,

We have been fortunate to have some really good doctors and specialists here on the Big Island associated with our medical plan.  When my husband needed to see a specialist that did not practice here, they set up an appointment for him on Oahu and paid for the inter-island flight.   I can't speak about cancer, but for heart problems we have a few really good cardiologists and the most up-to-date equipment for diagnosis and testing at North Hawaii Community Hospital.  My husband has quite a few medical conditions and we are thrilled with the personal service here as compared to New York which has great doctors and hospitals but very impersonal.  

As a side note, we do not experience island fever here on the Big Island at all.  We recently met a couple from Kona (really good caterers) who told us that they need a vacation, they come to our side of the island for a few days.  As you know, we love it here.  Looking forward to meeting you when you come next year - Lynne


----------



## jsfletch (Oct 9, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Jim:  How about the medical -- are doctors/hospitals highly qualified for the serious things like heart attacks or cancer?  Do people living in Maui, Kauai or Big Island have to fly to Oahu for major medical help?



Cathy: Sorry to jump in here but both my wife and I have had a # of visits to Drs. and Hosp. on Oahu. I went to an Orthopod who didn't know what an Oxford knee was (Uni-compartmental). Quite common on the mainland. Also, he mis diagnosed my rotator cuff tear. I went back to the mainland to have it fixed. I went to a cardiologist who said they don't do ablative heart surgery (atrial fib) in HI. because no one will pay for it. Six months later he moved to the mainland. So did the internist I was going to. I think because of the cost of living it's tough for a young health care prof. to live in HI. 
I have to have an INR test done about monthly. On the mainland it's a finger prick takes about 2mins. In HI I have to have a blood draw. A lot of the time they can't find the vein so I end up with a # of sticks. 
On the good side I think Queens Hosp. is a first class facility and rivals any of the hosps in the SEA area. Also, both my wife and I had cataract surgery by a Dr. in Kapolei. She was terrific and so was the Poli Momi hosp.
There are stories after stories about the med. problems on the other islands. No Obgyn's on Maui... etc. etc.


----------



## davhu1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I think the best thing to to rent a place for a year and see how you like it before moving.  A friend is a doctor in Oahu.  Medical would be a major concern if you have special medical problems and may have to be treating on the mainland.  Routine stuff they can take care of in the islands.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a cousin who is a pediatrician at the hospital on the north shore of Oahu.  Her name is Lora Morgan-Bergert.  She would say the hospital there is outstanding.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 9, 2009)

lynne: Thanks for the info!  Yes, when we are on Big Island in July we absolutely have to connect -- missed you in NY, missed you in BI two years ago....  We'll be at Kona Hawaiian Resort 7/9-7/16 -- mark your calendar!!!  In fact, how about meeting at one of your favorite restaurants?


----------



## lynne (Oct 9, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> lynne: Thanks for the info!  Yes, when we are on Big Island in July we absolutely have to connect -- missed you in NY, missed you in BI two years ago....  We'll be at Kona Hawaiian Resort 7/9-7/16 -- mark your calendar!!!  In fact, how about meeting at one of your favorite restaurants?



We go out rarely since we like to cook at home, but your plan sounds like a winner.  We love to meet fellow TUGGERs and have an open invitation to anyone traveling on the east side to come up and visit us.


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 9, 2009)

Excuse me, but I must disagree.  My husband has been having INR tests monthly for years, and never once has it been a "finger prick".  For blood sugar, yes, but not for INR. Those call for a full blood draw.  I just hate to see such a misconception used as a comparison.  Jean



jsfletch said:


> Cathy: Sorry to jump in here but
> I have to have an INR test done about monthly. On the mainland it's a finger prick takes about 2mins. In HI I have to have a blood draw. A lot of the time they can't find the vein so I end up with a # of sticks.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 9, 2009)

davhu1 said:


> I think the best thing to to rent a place for a year and see how you like it before moving.  /QUOTE]
> 
> I concur with one year.  As far as bringing the kids and grand kids for the year is different.  It is very difficult to find work here unless you are a professional or interested in service work.  It is all about who you know if you want a good job and times are difficult right now.  Just tell them to come visit often.  If the grand kids are in grade school, it might work out for them at a couple Church schools for $5000 per year, or the public schools in Hawaii Kai are ok, but not great.  Other than that, the private schools on island are very expensive $10 - $15 k per year depending on grade level and also very difficult to get into.
> 
> ...


----------



## wa.mama (Oct 9, 2009)

Interesting discussion. Roche Diagnostics does use a "finger stick" method to check INR which will give results within 2 minutes.  It is frequently used in anticoagulation clinics throughout the US, including Hawaii.  While not as accurate as a blood draw it is adequate to monitor INR if the patient is stable.  If the value is out of range then the "finger stick" can be followed up by a blood draw.

There are many excellent physicians in Oahu, and while the other islands do have some they are scarce in certain specialties.  It is not unusual for patients to fly to Oahu for regular specialty care or to the west coast for more complex procedures.  Medical care is often cited as one of the greatest drawbacks for retiring on the islands; education the greatest drawback for younger families to live there as well.

Utilities are much higher than you realize.  For a while, our electric bill was almost 10 times higher per kw/hr in Kauai as it was in Seattle.  It's one of the main reasons why maintenance fees are proportionately higher in hawaii than elsewhere.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree a lot more with the other residents of Hawaii than I do with thheath. I'm sure there are places I wouldn't go, but that was also true when I lived on the mainland too, and I'm sure it's true everywhere. And yeah, there's some racial stuff here too, but it's so much more subdued than it is anywhere on the mainland. It's a true multi-cultural society here, and there is no one group that makes up a majority here.

Each of the islands is very different as far as living here goes also, just like it is for visiting. Kauai is such a small island, chances are the guy that the police are coming to investigate is in the Ohana of somebody in the police department. That's just the way it is over there with the locals. If you don't like that sort of thing, then you should pick a different island. I can tell you that I liked living on Kauai more than Maui, but that's just me, and your experience will be different for you and based on what you like. There's certainly some things that are on Maui that I wouldn't have on Kauai, like living 20 minutes from the center of everything including the main shopping areas.

When my daughter was living here, we sent her to private schools. You can do that or home school your kids. There's some charter schools also that tend to be better than the basic public schools.

thheath .. why are you still there? Just wondering, I don't really expect an answer.

BTW, some people move here and decide island living isn't for them. They get island fever.

-David


----------



## jsfletch (Oct 10, 2009)

Jaybee said:


> Excuse me, but I must disagree.  My husband has been having INR tests monthly for years, and never once has it been a "finger prick".  For blood sugar, yes, but not for INR. Those call for a full blood draw.  I just hate to see such a misconception used as a comparison.  Jean



I have atrial fib. I take warfarin as prescribed. I've had my INR checked monthly at the anti-coag clinic at the Evergreen Hosp, Kirkland, WA. for the last eight years. They do it with an Accu-Check FINGER PRICK test. When I move to HI I go to the Diagnostic Lab facility in Kapolei, HI. They use a blood draw. I even offered to buy them an Accu-Check devise. Maybe, it's the way different states operate. If I were you I'd have your husband move to WA.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 10, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Jim:  How about the medical -- are doctors/hospitals highly qualified for the serious things like heart attacks or cancer?  Do people living in Maui, Kauai or Big Island have to fly to Oahu for major medical help?



I have a friend that has been living on Maui for over 30 years. She moved there from Florida as soon as she got her Nursing Degree. Two years ago I talked to her and asked her about critical Medical Care. She said it's "Fly or Die." I probably would have moved there years ago when I was young but now it's not a serious thought. Anyway, we have everything here in Florida except "Aloha and mountains."


----------



## thheath (Oct 10, 2009)

Icarus said:


> thheath .. why are you still there? Just wondering, I don't really expect an answer.-David



I am here because I have a house that was bought in 2006 that I will need to sell before I can relocate.  Considering the real estate market I guess I'll be here for a few more years.

Don't get me wrong I do love Hawaii but as I mentioned I find the racial tension unsettling.  Also you are correct that Kauai is for the most part is worse in this area than Maui or Oahu. 

Another area that bothers me is crime and the punishment doled out.  I don't need to tell you about this I'm sure; sentencing is 1/4 what is handed out on the mainland.  Recently a man here on Kauai was convicted of shooting an endangered pregnant monk seal and received a 90 day sentence.  This is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 10, 2009)

thheath said:


> I am here because I have a house that was bought in 2006 that I will need to sell before I can relocate.  Considering the real estate market I guess I'll be here for a few more years.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I do love Hawaii but as I mentioned I find the racial tension unsettling.  Also you are correct that Kauai is for the most part is worse in this area than Maui or Oahu.
> 
> Another area that bothers me is crime and the punishment doled out.  I don't need to tell you about this I'm sure; sentencing is 1/4 what is handed out on the mainland.  Recently a man here on Kauai was convicted of shooting an endangered pregnant monk seal and received a 90 day sentence.  This is just the tip of the iceberg.



On the other hand, depending on where you live, it could be an extremely safe place to live.

We live in Hawaii Kai.  It is very safe here.  It's very much like it was when I grew up.  I cannot say the same thing about any other place I've lived since I graduated from college.  My youngest son (2nd grade) walks home from school.  In Florida, I couldn't get my kid out of school without registering for an early release.  During the day, the schools were pretty much in lock down mode.


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 10, 2009)

OK...I get it, and I stand corrected.  I will ask some questions about why the monthly blood draws are needed, when it could be so much less invasive, and probably less expensive, also.  I don't think I'd like my husband to move to WA, though.
I love this place!  I keep learning new things all the time. I just wish I wouldn't forget them so often.  Jean




jsfletch said:


> I have atrial fib. I take warfarin as prescribed. I've had my INR checked monthly at the anti-coag clinic at the Evergreen Hosp, Kirkland, WA. for the last eight years. They do it with an Accu-Check FINGER PRICK test. When I move to HI I go to the Diagnostic Lab facility in Kapolei, HI. They use a blood draw. I even offered to buy them an Accu-Check devise. Maybe, it's the way different states operate. If I were you I'd have your husband move to WA.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 10, 2009)

I wanted to chime in on the "safe vs. unsafe" part of this discussion.  You can find safe and unsafe areas no matter where you live.  Crime can happen anywhere, not just in Hawaii.

I went to high school on Oahu, and lived on the island for about five years.  We initially lived in Kailua, and I attended the predominantly haole, but racially mixed Kailua High School.  Our neighborhood was mixed as well.  I hung out with all sorts of people from all sorts of backgrounds, and I never EVER felt like I was at risk there.  We all seemed to get along just fine.

Certain other areas on the island were "known" for being intolerant and riskier.  It didn't much matter who you were, or what your background was.  It was just known that you didn't want to go to parts of the island where the local residents didn't want you.  One of those areas was the Waianae area.  (I remember they actually threw rocks at our school buses as we were leaving there after a football game.  Yeah - they threw ROCKS at us!  Point taken.)

I've been back to Oahu numerous times since leaving, and have spent time in all the areas I wanted to go into, and have never felt at risk.  I've never had a problem, but I don't invite trouble.  With few exceptions, I'd feel comfortable going to most any part of the island.  I think if you are smart about how and where you spend your time, you'll probably get along just fine.

Dave


----------



## danb (Oct 10, 2009)

*INR Test*

Jaybe

I too have INR done monthly in CT. I used to go to Quest for blood draw but recently an instrument was introduced to do INR with just a finger prick. I had mine done just yesterday. If your insurance approves it you can get one of these for yourself and do it at home. I tried but was denied. As costs go down maybe we can purchase the unit cheaply. 
In regards to the ablation, I had on a year ago. It solved many tacicardia problems I had but I also need a second for the left side. This surgury is only done in three hospitals in the US. I may have to have it done soon due to the afib getting annoying. I will go to Boston for this proceedure. Probably should get everything fixed before we move. Hoping to make the move in three years.


----------



## jsfletch (Oct 10, 2009)

wa.mama said:


> Interesting discussion. Roche Diagnostics does use a "finger stick" method to check INR which will give results within 2 minutes.  It is frequently used in anticoagulation clinics throughout the US, including Hawaii.



Where in HI? I think I've checked with every lab, Dr. etc. on Oahu. I've never found one that does a finger stick.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 10, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> I spend most of the year in Hawaii and my kids go to school here on Oahu.  I lived in South Florida for 7 years prior to making the move to Hawaii, spent 14 years in New Jersey and the rest of my life in Southern California.
> 
> I have been here in Hawaii for about 3 years now.  I can say that I absolutely love it.  I wasn't sure if I was going to make it at first being afraid of island fever.  My wife is from Hawaii, so the transition for her was very easy.  Island fever was never a problem for me.
> 
> ...



Boca's kids are GREAT!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 10, 2009)

thheath said:


> I am here because I have a house that was bought in 2006 that I will need to sell before I can relocate.  Considering the real estate market I guess I'll be here for a few more years.



ok, I thought that might be the case. Sorry you aren't loving it there as much as I did.



> Don't get me wrong I do love Hawaii but as I mentioned I find the racial tension unsettling.  Also you are correct that Kauai is for the most part is worse in this area than Maui or Oahu.



I don't think I meant to imply it's worse there than any other island. It's just a smaller population on Kauai and everybody knows everybody else, so that can be both good and bad. I don't think it's a horrible thing.

-David


----------



## Icarus (Oct 10, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> On the other hand, depending on where you live, it could be an extremely safe place to live.



Kauai had the lowest crime rate of any place I ever lived.

Even on Maui we don't lock the house doors or try to secure the house. Nobody messes with it where I am. It would be quite difficult to secure the house. Not even sure where the key is.

-David


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 10, 2009)

lynne said:


> We go out rarely since we like to cook at home, but your plan sounds like a winner.  We love to meet fellow TUGGERs and have an open invitation to anyone traveling on the east side to come up and visit us.



hope to meet  you all of you there next July


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 12, 2009)

I purchased a book with the title approximately "So you want to move to Hawaii".  Unfortunately, it only covered the Big Island.  Title was misleading and I thought it covered all the Islands.  Should have been "So you want to move to the Big Island".

Sterling


----------



## WestSideOahu (Oct 12, 2009)

thheath said:


> ...  On a different note there is a fair amount of racism and resentment towards Haoles (caucasians from the mainland) that I find to be unsettling.
> 
> PS:  Hopefully you don’t have school age kids because the school system here is the same as a third world country.
> 
> Sorry to be so negative but I want you to be fully aware and informed.



I couldn't disagree with you more
there is actually very little racism towards Haoles in Hawaii

white people are just not used to racism, that is why they blow any amount of it far out of proportion


99% of all encounters you will have in Hawaii will be full of warmth and aloha

if you find yourself in a low income area and you are loud, demanding, and arrogant --- then you might draw some hate --- and will be coated in racism

but that mistake is on you


----------



## thheath (Oct 12, 2009)

WestSideOahu said:


> I couldn't disagree with you more
> there is actually very little racism towards Haoles in Hawaii
> 
> white people are just not used to racism, that is why they blow any amount of it far out of proportion
> ...



Your logon name says it all...


----------



## WestSideOahu (Oct 12, 2009)

ok, so we'll try to keep the conversation polite


----------



## Icarus (Oct 12, 2009)

Come on guys. The truth is somewhere between what you are both saying.

There definitely is some reverse discrimination that goes on, and in some cases it results in violence for people that go places where they aren't welcome. It's a problem, but it's not what I would call a huge problem. I don't think it's just directed at white people. It can be directed to any non-Hawaiian, but most of them happen to be Caucasions from the US mainland.

Some people move to the island and decide that island life isn't for them after they get here. In those cases, even the smallest things can seem to get blown up out of proportion.

-David


----------



## WestSideOahu (Oct 13, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Come on guys. The truth is somewhere between what you are both saying.
> 
> There definitely is some reverse discrimination that goes on, and in some cases it results in violence for people that go places where they aren't welcome. It's a problem, but it's not what I would call a huge problem. I don't think it's just directed at white people. It can be directed to any non-Hawaiian, but most of them happen to be Caucasions from the US mainland.
> 
> ...




... it usually takes about three years for people to decide if they are going to stay for good

... if you are going to stay, then it just isn't healthly or enjoyable to focus on negatives, you can find them anywhere

... just be aware and be friendly, you'll have no problem


----------



## easyrider (Oct 13, 2009)

I like Makaha. Many State campgounds from Pearl City to Yokohama are where regular islanders go to camp. They are not filled to the brim with homeless criminals. A person can only stay at these campgrounds for a certain amount of time before the ranger kicks them out. Theres more crime in Waikiki than Makaha.

As far as moving to Hawaii, pppphhhhgggeeeeeetttiiiitttt.


----------



## danb (Oct 13, 2009)

*Living and Retiring in Hawaii*

There is another good book titled "Living and Retiring in Hawaii" by James R. Smith & Diane Smith which I thought was good. It explains a lot of the issues raised here. It covers the costs and your expenses as well as services and housing. The feed back from people actually there now is great. The authors I believe live on the big island.


----------



## thheath (Oct 13, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Come on guys. The truth is somewhere between what you are both saying.
> 
> There definitely is some reverse discrimination that goes on, and in some cases it results in violence for people that go places where they aren't welcome. It's a problem, but it's not what I would call a huge problem. I don't think it's just directed at white people. It can be directed to any non-Hawaiian, but most of them happen to be Caucasions from the US mainland.
> 
> ...



1. Living in Hawaii all I've ever expected from others is to be treated with the same respect and courtesy that I show them.  This is the way I was brought up and have always lived by.  

2. No, racism against haoles is not a big problem in Hawaii but it does exist.

3. Yes, as a Haole (Caucasian) from the mainland I am not used to any bias or racism being shown towards me or my family..


----------



## wa.mama (Oct 14, 2009)

As a person of Asian descent living back and forth in Washington and Kauai, I don't think there is any greater racism or bias shown towards haoles in Kauai compared to what is shown towards Asians in Washington : )  You'll find it where you look for it.  I don't look for it.


----------



## daisy23 (Oct 14, 2009)

We appreciate reading everything that posters are sharing. We, too, have thought of possibly moving to Hawaii at some point - we are already retired and love vacationing in Hawaii.  Our concerns are leaving the family and grandkids, and wondering too about island fever.  In a perfect world, we could find a way to keep a place in Los Angeles as well, to come back and visit, go to favorite doctors, etc., but that may not be doable in this economy.   Please keep sharing perspectives and thoughts -- this thread is very helpful.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm a "me too" on thinking about Hawaii as a retirement location, but DH is not as sold on the idea as I am. I also have concerns about family and friends far away and aging in an area with less than easily accessible medical specialists, as my favorite is the island of Hawaii.
Liz


----------



## Dollie (Oct 17, 2009)

*Interesting article in the NY Times about Hawaiian Heath Care*

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/17/health/policy/17hawaii.html?_r=1&hp


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the article post. I'm thinking that as much as I love the Big Island, for medical care, Maui or Oahu looks more promising.
Liz


----------



## RDB (Oct 17, 2009)

*Be careful what you wish for*

In 1960/61, we resided for a year very close to the sugar cane fields of Oahu.  Wherever we went, aloha was present, even amongst the Haoles. 

Aloha is catching…  if you have it, you can spread it.  If immune, you will not get a real good case of it.  If you try to live where it is prevalent, but you don’t get it, you will be miserable.

If you live where it is present and get it, you will long to return anytime you are away.  We like to go back to Hawaii but never intend to stay but a month or so at a time.  
Everybody we hold dear lives on the East Coast.  We can break away to get some Hawaiian aloha, but most of our aloha is right here.

Robert


----------



## Kona Lovers (Oct 21, 2009)

RDB said:


> In 1960/61, we resided for a year very close to the sugar cane fields of Oahu.  Wherever we went, aloha was present, even amongst the Haoles.
> 
> Aloha is catching…  if you have it, you can spread it.  If immune, you will not get a real good case of it.  If you try to live where it is prevalent, but you don’t get it, you will be miserable.
> 
> ...



This is so true.  I've gone to Hawaii since the 70's, and have always felt the warmth of the people.  When we were there last summer the thing that impressed me most was the "aloha driving".  I decided in our area where everyone is in such a me-first driving mode that I'd incorporate aloha driving into my day.  I will say that I have kept it up and it's now become my way of driving.  I'm much more relaxed driving anywhere now.  I figure if someone has to zip past me, outgun me at a redlight, or is otherwise rude, it's their problem.  My blood pressure is lower and I feel better.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Oct 21, 2009)

lprstn said:


> We are just going to Timeshare there for 2 months in the summer when we retire.  That way we figure we will have the best of both worlds.  Enjoy the island, yet live daily in a place where we can flourish easily.



This is basically our plan as well.  Besides, we've asked ouselves, if you move where you vacation, where will you vacation?


----------



## ricoba (Oct 22, 2009)

Kona Lovers said:


> This is basically our plan as well.  Besides, we've asked ouselves, if you move where you vacation, where will you vacation?



Las Vegas!


----------

